
Debugging Your Operating System: A Lesson in Memory Allocation - ivank
https://lukasa.co.uk/2016/12/Debugging_Your_Operating_System/?
======
stevekemp
This was a great read, thanks for posting.

It also ties in with the other recent post shown here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108434)

